# 7 D Mag-At Last!



## willrx (May 10, 2007)

I know many of you have 7 D Maglites and I just wanted to share mine. According to Mag it was made Sept. 1984. It has a few bumps and bruises but in very good shape overall. Purchased from original owner. With a 6 cell Krypton bulb it is very bright. Here are a couple of pics:































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Niteowl (May 11, 2007)

Congrats Will! 

You've got a fever.....


----------



## Russianesq (May 11, 2007)

are u going to put it on your keychain?
:lolsign:


----------



## willrx (May 11, 2007)

Niteowl,
Yes, a fever. Any cure you know of?

Russianesq,
Your precisely right, this will make a perfect keychain light.

I wonder if anyone has approached Maglite about restoration services? This one, despite the worn anodizing in places, is in great shape. Maybe I'll send them an email. The other side of this coin is that restoring will take away from it's character. Any thoughts? Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Brozneo (May 11, 2007)

Jeeze! How long are those things? You wouldn't want to be short and put that into a belt holster! Haha


----------



## farmall (May 11, 2007)

Don't restore it. It has earned it's character.


----------



## willrx (May 11, 2007)

farmall, 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Niteowl (May 11, 2007)

willrx said:


> Niteowl,
> Yes, a fever. Any cure you know of?



More Maglite!


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 11, 2007)

You should practice twirling it, then compete in the local cheerleading baton tryouts! Man that is long!


----------



## LowBat (May 11, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> You should practice twirling it, then compete in the local cheerleading baton tryouts! Man that is long!


Too heavy for twirling, but it might be just right as a pull-up bar inside a door frame.


----------



## willrx (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the humor-something you can always count on around here. I asked the original owner if he had ever replaced any parts (the head) and he said he had not-no reason to doubt that. The head, if you look closely, seems to have "faded" to a lighter shade of black than the rest of the light. I asked Maglite about this and they said it can happen over time. I wonder what might have happened? Sun exposure, the head anodized differently from the other parts, aluminum being thicker in that area-I'm curious. I hope CPF'er ABTOMAT has time to reply. He has much knowledge on this kind of thing. Thanks again.


----------



## andyr354 (May 11, 2007)

wow, long bugger.

I just picked up a red 6D today and thought it was huge.

BTW, Amazon had the red 6Ds on sale with free shipping.


----------



## Patriot (May 12, 2007)

That thing is a club and a 1/2! I never knew 7Ds existed until just now. Neat!


----------



## farmall (May 12, 2007)

willrx said:


> The head, if you look closely, seems to have "faded" to a lighter shade of black than the rest of the light. I asked Maglite about this and they said it can happen over time. I wonder what might have happened? Sun exposure, the head anodized differently from the other parts, aluminum being thicker in that area-I'm curious.



I had a 6D that faded the same way. It rode in between the seats of my truck for several years in the sun.


----------



## willrx (May 12, 2007)

farmall,
That must be it then-probably sun exposure. As I understand, the previous owner was quite an outdoorsman. I wonder why only the head faded between the bezel and body and not the whole light?


----------



## farmall (May 12, 2007)

willrx said:


> farmall,
> That must be it then-probably sun exposure. As I understand, the previous owner was quite an outdoorsman. I wonder why only the head faded between the bezel and body and not the whole light?



I'm guessing that the aluminum must be a little different than the rest of the light. I have seen colors turn out different in custom anodized maglites.


----------



## willrx (May 12, 2007)

farmall said:


> I'm guessing that the aluminum must be a little different than the rest of the light. I have seen colors turn out different in custom anodized maglites.



Now that I think of it, you're right again. I guess anodizing can be tricky as far getting everything evenly distributed. I believe I read something about this in Mirage Man's group buy thread with the milspec lights.


----------



## actionlights (May 21, 2007)

willrx said:


> With a 6 cell Krypton bulb it is very bright.
> 
> FYI. We stock the 7D cell manum star bulbs. $3.56 each. Call to order because I think we forgot we had them and don't have them on the web site currently.
> 
> 800-772-1960


----------



## willrx (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## scottaw (May 21, 2007)

Don't get it restored! If you plan on really using that light (shich you should) it's just going to get more character. And that thing is silly, i have a 6D that i thought was big.


----------



## willrx (May 21, 2007)

Thanks scottaw.


----------



## Led_Blind (May 22, 2007)

Im Jealous!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (May 22, 2007)

What a beast?


----------



## BladeDogg (May 22, 2007)

That is a monster! :twothumbs


----------



## bombelman (May 22, 2007)

IMHO, Pimp it's a** !!
Cut it down and make a 1D Tri-Cree !!!

:lolsign:

No really, what about stripping the anno, do some
awesome patterns on the body, milling in the head,
a wicked crown bezel, and then re-anno, Camo,
HAIII or an awesome splash .. :rock:


----------



## Xrunner (May 22, 2007)

Great find... I would leave it just as it is. Like previously mentioned I would be the fading is from a conbination of different section of metal being used and fading. You see head only fading on a lot of lights when they are stored in certain ways. Some of these ways that come to mind are between seats in a vehicle, between a seat and the center console, or in a bag with a sleeve that only leaves the head and tale exposed (think of a bail out bag). Some people also put neoprene sleeve on the light body for use in wet or cold conditions.

Regardless, it's a great looking light!


----------



## willrx (May 22, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the great info! Really appreciate the input.


----------



## raggie33 (May 24, 2007)

roflmao.man that things is wicked big id love to see it next to a person like a cane for scale.i cant even picture how big it must look.


----------



## Yota (May 24, 2007)

How much is something like this worth if it was new in the package?
Are these really hard to find?


----------



## willrx (May 30, 2007)

Not sure of actual value, but I would pay a premium for one. Got one for sale?


----------



## Pellidon (May 30, 2007)

Anodizing can vary in tint and longevity due to the alloy of the particular barstock used. We made a cross for a church once that was supposed to be gold anodized. It was segmented for easy installation. Not only did we use two pieces of channel for it but the ends that were welded on turned different tints of gold as well. Ended up painting it. 

I have not figured out the chemicals used in this one either. The equipment I travel to service is black anodized where the aluminum is exposed. Some customers use some harsh cleaners that have fumes that can bleach it back to clear over a few years exposure. 

Now what would Freud think of a seven cell Maglite? :nana:


----------



## willrx (May 30, 2007)

Pellidon,
Thanks for sharing that info. I bet Freud would love a 7D.


----------

